# Tesco Finest* Dinner for two with wine €10



## Tinker Bell (25 Feb 2010)

Main course -7 choices
Side dish - 4 choices
Dessert - 3 choices
75cl Wine or 1.75ltr Juice
Valid to 23/3/10
www.tesco.ie


----------



## Caveat (3 Mar 2010)

Sounds good, thanks.


----------

